# New Fermenters By Coopers



## TBird (16/3/11)

I seem to recall recently reading about Coopers now supplying a no airlock fementer. I believe it works by essentially having a loose lid to help the co2 to escape. As the wort ferments and the co2 pressure eases, the lid begins to close and consequently seals the fermenting wort from the elements. 

Dropped into my LHB shop yesterday and they hadn't received them as yet.

Has anybody been able to get a hold of them yet? I'm thinking they would be good for use in my brewing fridge which dosen't have much height clearance and therefore using an airlock is a bit of a struggle.

I suppose you could just use a normal screw top type fermenter with no airlock hole, but that would mean having to tighten the lid as the fermentation process eases.

Cheers


----------



## Acasta (16/3/11)

You could go grab a new fermenter, or you could do what alot of people on here do and take the o-ring out and use it to hold on some gradwrap, it will release o2 when the pressure gets high enough and prevent anything getting in.


----------



## SJW (16/3/11)

Knowing Coopers they will charge a premium for this cutting edge technology. Just do what Acasta said. Good iodea for fermentation fridges though. No need for an air lock to be bubbling IMO.

STEVE


----------



## TmC (16/3/11)

I got one in a kit from K-Mart, cost me about $80 for the whole thing.


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

TmC, you'll soon realise that a $16 water barrel from Bunnings and a sheet of gladwrap can make just as good a beer as a gimmicky fermenter. Remember that when you are buying your 4th, 5th, 6th fermenter LOL.


----------



## Fodder (16/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> TmC, you'll soon realise that a $16 water barrel from _*Bunnings*_ and a sheet of gladwrap can make just as good a beer as a gimmicky fermenter. Remember that when you are buying your 4th, 5th, 6th fermenter LOL.




Same for taps, cubes, poly pipe etc etc... Heaps cheaper than any brand stuff and even stuff from your LHBS... 

Back OT: Interesting to note how they work though. I also have seen these in K-Mart and it looks like one bucket sitting inside another...the top bucket with the bottom cut out. Although thats all I could figure from the piccy on the box.


----------



## TmC (16/3/11)

I ended up buying another 30L water container and an airlock and making my own, cost about $30 for airlock, container, grommet and tap. I also have a few unused 10L cubes that i have put ginger beer in, cant let them sit there idly.


----------



## MitchDudarko (16/3/11)

It's one giant Senior airlock.


----------



## Amber Fluid (16/3/11)

I have had one since Xmas and actually think it is better than the "standard" type you see or anything you can get at bunnings. Each to their own though.
I got mine for $75 on special at Big W. Sounds expensive yes but you get:

1 fermenter (+tap)
30 PET bottles
30 PET caps
Carb drops
1 x BE1
1 Can Of Goo (Lager)
1 Hydrometer (plastic, which I like)

add all that up and it doesn't sound so expensive imo.

Also what appeals to me is the ease of cleaning. There are no threads, not even the tap has a thread. For those who think they are smaller than a kit with an airlock I doubt it. They are 40cm diameter and 55cm tall which includes the Krausen collar and lid, even though the collar doesn't have to stay on all they time. That really only benefits a wild, expanding krausen trying to get out.

I am happy with it and in fact am watching for when they come on special again and will get another one.


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/11)

Although I've been brewing for almost 3 years I've recently gone over to the GLAD side 
The scales have fallen from my eyes. Compared to the world of lids, grommets, airlocks etc it's just so clean and sensible, nowhere for bugs to hide, and you can see exactly what's going on in the FV.


----------



## TmC (16/3/11)

To be honest, i only really like the sound the airlock makes


----------



## InCider (16/3/11)

Something we took from the Germans in WW2.. Jerry Cans!  

Easy to clean: sodium percarbonate (Napisan)
Cheap: $22
Economical on fridge space: 3 side by side if your fermenting fridge
Range of colours: white AND blue
Handles: makes them easy to carry while you make beer to make more love handles - win :win :lol: 
Chickens: don't fit in the cap unfortunately.


----------



## TmC (16/3/11)

I have a 30L one that i have ginger beer in, the only problem was mixing but i just shook it around a little.


----------



## Wolfy (17/3/11)

TBird said:


> I suppose you could just use a normal screw top type fermenter with no airlock hole, but that would mean having to tighten the lid as the fermentation process eases.


Yep, sounds to me like they'll charge a premium for eliminating excess components that are not needed.
Simply don't screw the lid on tightly and/or put a bottle cap over the airlock hole if you have one (see picture below).


BribieG said:


> Although I've been brewing for almost 3 years I've recently gone over to the GLAD side


You sure had me fooled ... looks more like the bottle-cap-on-lid side to me.  






InCider said:


> Something we took from the Germans in WW2.. Jerry Cans!
> Cheap: $22
> Economical on fridge space: 3 side by side if your fermenting fridge


Yeah but they are harder to clean, since you can't fit your hand in, and the one in your picture does not have a tap attached so siphoning is difficult, I mostly use my Jerry's for secondary/lagering.

There should be various plastic suppliers/warehouses around where you can pickup both Jerry's and round fermenting containers are very resonable prices.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

Temporary covering only until I put the Gladdie on :icon_cheers:

Part of the Double drop post IIRC


----------



## Golani51 (17/3/11)

TmC said:


> To be honest, i only really like the sound the airlock makes



Ditto.

I have done glad wrap but find the airlock bubbling relaxing. I love the 'surprise' of the first glug glug. Not in a rush to give it up.

Instead of glad wrap however, and especially when doing belgians or others with lots of krausen, I do use these plastic things that look like shower caps made from transparent blue and red plastic. It has elastic around it, and is used to cover plates of food. They are sold at Coles for a dollar or two for a dozen or so. They never come off or rip. I highly recommend them over glad wrap, although glad wrap gives you a better view of what is happening inside.


----------



## Golani51 (17/3/11)

I think they are too expensive. I get fermenters from Crown Concepts in Oakleigh South. 30L cost under $10 and 15L cost $7.50. They also have 60L if I am not mistaken. These are exactly the same ones as those sold at G&G and other LHBS for two and a half times the price. Taps cost less than a dollar each (80 cents if I am not mistaken). Same ones again. The owner is a top guy too. 

They also have all manner of cubes, jerry cans and the likes. 

I went in today and bought my third batch of fermenters (I also use them to store ingredients for brewing and the Guinea Pig food). Walked out with enough for 90L of beer and several taps for less than I could kit out a 30L batch at the LHBS. Not such a big deal anymore if a beer has to be in a primary of secondary for long periods.


----------



## InCider (17/3/11)

Wolfy said:


> Yep, sounds to me like they'll charge a premium for eliminating excess components that are not needed.
> Simply don't screw the lid on tightly and/or put a bottle cap over the airlock hole if you have one (see picture below).
> 
> You sure had me fooled ... looks more like the bottle-cap-on-lid side to me.
> ...



It's OK Wolfy - no need to siphon - the tap is on the far side of the pic. Without a tap on any of the fermenter types discussed it would be a major PITA.

As for cleaning, just let them soak in Napisan - give wee shake if you need to. This way the surface is never compromised. I've got my first cube that Screwtop gave me in 2006 still in use!


----------



## RobW (17/3/11)

Golani51 said:


> I think they are too expensive. I get fermenters from Crown Concepts in Oakleigh South. 30L cost under $10 and 15L cost $7.50. They also have 60L if I am not mistaken. These are exactly the same ones as those sold at G&G and other LHBS for two and a half times the price. Taps cost less than a dollar each (80 cents if I am not mistaken). Same ones again. The owner is a top guy too.
> 
> They also have all manner of cubes, jerry cans and the likes.
> 
> I went in today and bought my third batch of fermenters (I also use them to store ingredients for brewing and the Guinea Pig food). Walked out with enough for 90L of beer and several taps for less than I could kit out a 30L batch at the LHBS. Not such a big deal anymore if a beer has to be in a primary of secondary for long periods.




I picked up a couple from Crown and one has a lid with no airlock hole 
- not sure if it was just missed or if they supply both types. The lady who was looking after the place at the time didn't know. I like it because I don't use an airlock, just a bottle cap over the hole, so any fridge condensation that pools on the lid is easy to remove.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Although I've been brewing for almost 3 years I've recently gone over to the GLAD side
> The scales have fallen from my eyes. Compared to the world of lids, grommets, airlocks etc it's just so clean and sensible, nowhere for bugs to hide, and you can see exactly what's going on in the FV.



Welcome to the clear side. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (17/3/11)

Golani51 said:


> I think they are too expensive. I get fermenters from Crown Concepts in Oakleigh South. 30L cost under $10 and 15L cost $7.50. ...
> They also have all manner of cubes, jerry cans and the likes.





RobW said:


> I picked up a couple from Crown and one has a lid with no airlock hole


Thats where I purchased my last lot of fermenters/jerrys from, very very good prices.
I was happy to get the lids without holes in them, didn't even know they offered the choice of lids with air-lock holes.


----------



## Golani51 (17/3/11)

RobW said:


> I picked up a couple from Crown and one has a lid with no airlock hole
> - not sure if it was just missed or if they supply both types. The lady who was looking after the place at the time didn't know. I like it because I don't use an airlock, just a bottle cap over the hole, so any fridge condensation that pools on the lid is easy to remove.



You have to drill it yourself. It is easy to do. Same if you want to put a tap in it. just unscrew the plug and drill. This is exactly the same as the LHBS will do.


----------



## Golani51 (17/3/11)

Wolfy said:


> Thats where I purchased my last lot of fermenters/jerrys from, very very good prices.
> I was happy to get the lids without holes in them, didn't even know they offered the choice of lids with air-lock holes.




They don't have holes for airlocks. That way they can be used for storage too. They are not specifically for use as a fermenter.
Don't forget to get the taps from them too. Couldn't be cheaper.

R


----------



## mje1980 (17/3/11)

I wouldnt mind a new fermentor, might try the bunnings ones. 

I just screw the lid of my fermentor on loosely. Never has a problem, easy to clean too. Tried the gladwrap thing for a while, but i really dont stare into my fermentor a lot, so im now back to a loosely screwed on lid. Although i brewed a triple not long ago, and the krausen was so big i ended up using glad wrap, which ended up being pushed off hahahahahahah.


----------



## Xarb (17/3/11)

A friend of mine wants to start homebrewing and I have been tossing up between getting him to buy a coopers kit (like I started) or putting together piece by piece. 

To be honest the Coopers kit is pretty good value. To put it together with a bunnings fermenter (not 100% sure that is the right price) and the rest sourced from my LHBS I get the following:

Bunnings Fermenter $16.00 (?)
Airlock $4.50
Grommet $1.20
Stick on Thermometer $7.00
Tap? $4.95
Hydrometer $15.50
Mixing Spoon $5.00
Coopers beer kit $14.50
Brew enchancer 1 $9.50
Carb drops 250g $4.00

Total Without Bottles	$82.15

So the price is the same as the coopers kit but with the kit you also get enough bottles for your first brew. Sure I could get rid of the airlock and grommet, but for a new brewer I think it is good to be able to see that active fermentation. Also I'm not sure if the bunnings fermenter comes with a tap, I assume so? That knocks of a few dollars but overall its pretty close.


----------



## Golani51 (17/3/11)

Xarb said:


> A friend of mine wants to start homebrewing and I have been tossing up between getting him to buy a coopers kit (like I started) or putting together piece by piece.
> 
> To be honest the Coopers kit is pretty good value. To put it together with a bunnings fermenter (not 100% sure that is the right price) and the rest sourced from my LHBS I get the following:
> 
> ...



It is a good kit for a beginner, just that when he goes and wants more, and he will hopefully, then he will want to be more choosy and find his own style.

r


----------



## RobW (17/3/11)

Golani51 said:


> You have to drill it yourself. It is easy to do. Same if you want to put a tap in it. just unscrew the plug and drill. This is exactly the same as the LHBS will do.



Maybe the stock varies because when I was there they all had pre-drilled holes except one.


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/3/11)

Xarb said:


> Coopers beer kit $14.50
> Brew enchancer 1 $9.50




Wholey moley.... Big W:
Lager Beer < $10 (same that comes with the DIY kit)
BE 1 = around $6


----------



## HoppingMad (17/3/11)

Give me the musical 'gloop gloop gloop' of an airlock anyday. h34r: 

Such a sweet, sweet sound. :wub: 

Always wondered why big breweries have a big hose in a bucket for an airlock myself. I guess it's to contain the mess when things get vigorous.

Hopper.


----------



## Pennywise (17/3/11)

Yeah, but the bucket still goes gloop gloop, right? I'd certainly hope so. I don't know what to do with myself the few times I've glad wrapped :lol:


----------



## DanRayner (17/3/11)

TBird said:


> I seem to recall recently reading about Coopers now supplying a no airlock fementer. I believe it works by essentially having a loose lid to help the co2 to escape. As the wort ferments and the co2 pressure eases, the lid begins to close and consequently seals the fermenting wort from the elements.
> 
> Dropped into my LHB shop yesterday and they hadn't received them as yet.
> 
> ...



I never use an airlock - there is absolutely no need to (other than for the comforting "gloop-gloop" sound but you get used to its absence) - I just loosely screw the lid on and put tap over the airlock hole (if it has one).

Bacteria can't fly and bacteria can't navigate - they just fall or go with the breeze. And so, there is no way for bacteria to fly up and under the rim and through the thread of a fermenter lid - especially when there is positive CO2 pressure pushing out.

I would only ever use glad-wrap if I lost all of my fermenter lids - I'd be concerned about the glad-wrap breaking.


----------



## Xarb (17/3/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> Wholey moley.... Big W:
> Lager Beer < $10 (same that comes with the DIY kit)
> BE 1 = around $6


Ah so you can still get the coopers stuff at Big W? 

I haven't been able to find any Coopers stuff at woolies, coles or kmart so I emailed the Coopers distributors and the map they gave me only had LHBS and those are the prices at my LHBS!


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/3/11)

Xarb said:


> Ah so you can still get the coopers stuff at Big W?
> 
> I haven't been able to find any Coopers stuff at woolies, coles or kmart so I emailed the Coopers distributors and the map they gave me only had LHBS and those are the prices at my LHBS!




Big W and Woolies have coopers kits here in Tas. I don't know about Kmart or Coles though.


----------



## evil_as_skeletor (31/5/11)

Hey guys, I would like to know a few questions about my brand spanker - DIY Beer 'Cherry-Popping' Cooper's Home Brew Kit.

I would like to know; Do i need to sanitize each and every piece of this kit prior to first use?
I did buy sanitizer, but I thought that might be just for second and so forth brews.

Secondly, I would like to know if I will use the supplied tub as the *quote* "VESSEL" *un-quote*.... or will I use the brand spanker stainless steel 20L stockpot that I got for $20 at BigW to put all the ingredients in, then transfer to the plastic tub supplied?

Also, Is the Lager tin and Glucose/Sucrose 1kg bag what is commonly referred to around here as "K&K"?

Thanks guys, looking forward to your response(s).

Cheers, Erin


----------



## Samuel Adams (31/5/11)

Yeah sanatising before your first brew would be a good idea, even though it is clean it might not be "sanitised" clean.

Depends on whether you are adding steeped grain or boiled hops, if not just mix all your stuff in the fermentor (vessel)

K & K is a kit can (like a coopers lager etc) and kilo of sugar/dextrose/malt etc


----------



## TmC (31/5/11)

I would sanitise your equipment if i were you. With kits beers i mix all my ingredients in some hot water in the vessel and then top up with water. K&K stands for Kit and Kilo so the can is the Kit and the Kilo is malt/dex/sugar etc.

EDIT: I r 2 slow


----------



## Mclovin (31/5/11)

evil_as_skeletor said:


> Hey guys, I would like to know a few questions about my brand spanker - DIY Beer 'Cherry-Popping' Cooper's Home Brew Kit.
> 
> I would like to know; Do i need to sanitize each and every piece of this kit prior to first use?
> I did buy sanitizer, but I thought that might be just for second and so forth brews.
> ...



You should clean and sanitise any item that comes into contact with the wort, this is important. Just clean with some napisan, rinse well then sanitise with some regular bleach and rinse again.

Just mix the tin with 2 ltrs of hot water inside fermenter vessel add 1 kg and stir well. Top up to 23 ltrs. K&K method


----------



## dougsbrew (31/5/11)

evil_as_skeletor said:


> Hey guys, I would like to know a few questions about my brand spanker - DIY Beer 'Cherry-Popping' Cooper's Home Brew Kit.
> 
> I would like to know; Do i need to sanitize each and every piece of this kit prior to first use?
> I did buy sanitizer, but I thought that might be just for second and so forth brews.
> ...


definetly clean and sanitise all equipment before your first brew. not quite sure what Quote 'vessel' is but maybe someone else can comment on that.


----------



## evil_as_skeletor (31/5/11)

Holy God you guys are quick around here! :blink: 

Great tips, thank you.
I will def sanitize what I plan to use and just make the supplied 'K&K' B) in the plastic tub supplied.

Samuel Adams, while I have got you here, is your name due to your talent in creating Sam Adam's knockoffs?
I mentioned it in another thread, but my goal is to create something similar enough to Sam Adam's BL as it is my all time favourite beer!

Cheers guys.


----------



## Samuel Adams (31/5/11)

Ha ha I wish, no just a big fan like you.

I have plans to try and make something similar & have purchased the hops but I'm waiting to get my temp control sorted so I can use lager yeast properly.

I saw the other thread and it will be a help getting something close brewed.


----------



## evil_as_skeletor (31/5/11)

Samuel Adams said:


> Ha ha I wish, no just a big fan like you.
> 
> I have plans to try and make something similar & have purchased the hops but I'm waiting to get my temp control sorted so I can use lager yeast properly.
> 
> I saw the other thread and it will be a help getting something close brewed.




I am not too sure if I should even be attempting to pass on advice, but in another thread I was quoted that there is a yeast called Saflager S-189 Dry Lager Yeast that does its job at an ideal 9-12^C.
That sounds great for me because I will hopefully be doing my fermenting and brewing in the garden shed and spare fridge!

Just thought I would mention it as it can apparently be used in the Sam Adam's recipe.


----------



## Golani51 (31/5/11)

InCider said:


> Something we took from the Germans in WW2.. Jerry Cans!
> 
> Easy to clean: sodium percarbonate (Napisan)
> Cheap: $22
> ...




Do you just cover the spout with gladwrap and rubber band?


----------



## pimpsqueak (31/5/11)

evil_as_skeletor said:


> I am not too sure if I should even be attempting to pass on advice, but in another thread I was quoted that there is a yeast called Saflager S-189 Dry Lager Yeast that does its job at an ideal 9-12^C.
> That sounds great for me because I will hopefully be doing my fermenting and brewing in the garden shed and spare fridge!
> 
> Just thought I would mention it as it can apparently be used in the Sam Adam's recipe.



Here's the thread I was referring to when I mentioned the S-189 Swiss Lager Yeast


----------



## Wolfy (1/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> Do you just cover the spout with gladwrap and rubber band?


I do, and you can get them at Crown Concepts (not too far from you) for less than $10.
If I fill it up or have an active yeast, I'll use a blow-off-tube for the first few days, but cling-wrap works fine in most situations.


----------



## Golani51 (1/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> I do, and you can get them at Crown Concepts (not too far from you) for less than $10.
> If I fill it up or have an active yeast, I'll use a blow-off-tube for the first few days, but cling-wrap works fine in most situations.



I go there a fair bit. For general I will use my regular fermenters, but these would be great for lagering. Do you use these only? How do they handle the heat of a 'nochill'?

How do you connect a blow- off tube? Just a tube going through the cap with a bit of silicon to seal off, and have the other end in a bucket of water?

Thanks,

R


----------



## TmC (1/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> Do you just cover the spout with gladwrap and rubber band?



I also found that those little sandwich bags, you get 100's for a couple buck work well, i was always cutting off way too much gladwrap so this minimises losses for me


----------



## Wolfy (1/6/11)

Golani51 said:


> I go there a fair bit. For general I will use my regular fermenters, but these would be great for lagering. Do you use these only? How do they handle the heat of a 'nochill'?
> 
> How do you connect a blow- off tube? Just a tube going through the cap with a bit of silicon to seal off, and have the other end in a bucket of water?


I drilled a hole into the cap and then force the blow-off tube into it (after softening it with some hot water), looks like this: http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x37/k_w...eer/pcunion.jpg

I do use them often as a primary/only fermentor, I don't no-chill, but when I soak them in hot tap water and sodium percarbonate they do 'bow' a little in the middle but after a few uses and treatments like that still hold their shape fairly well.


----------



## manticle (1/6/11)

A loose lid on a cube works just as well as glad wrap.

I ferment in them often. To clean - boiling water and napisan is an almost instant scunge remover.


----------



## Samuel Adams (1/6/11)

evil_as_skeletor said:


> I am not too sure if I should even be attempting to pass on advice, but in another thread I was quoted that there is a yeast called Saflager S-189 Dry Lager Yeast that does its job at an ideal 9-12^C.
> That sounds great for me because I will hopefully be doing my fermenting and brewing in the garden shed and spare fridge!
> 
> Just thought I would mention it as it can apparently be used in the Sam Adam's recipe.



Cheers, will give it a go.


----------



## Golani51 (1/6/11)

Thanks for the info. I will grab some tomorrow. I think that if they are washed with hot water, they can be turned on the side and there should not be any issues with bending due to softening of the plastic.

R


----------



## philmud (26/12/11)

This thread is kind of reassuring - I opened my (Xmas) Cooper's kit today and mixed up a K&K Mexican Cerveza. I was a bit concerned when I saw that there was no airlock (I had thought this was how you know the fermentation has started?) - I also doubt I'll buy a kit fermenter again - it seems like the job they do doesn't really require a specialised piece of equipment.


----------



## ploto (26/12/11)

A tip for those who just got a Coopers fermenter kit, check what the hydrometer reads in tap water (20C) and adjust your readings accordingly, they are notorious for being out of whack.


----------



## adz1179 (26/12/11)

ploto said:


> A tip for those who just got a Coopers fermenter kit, check what the hydrometer reads in tap water (20C) and adjust your readings accordingly, they are notorious for being out of whack.



+1 for this... my coopers DIY kit fermenter was a fair bit out... check out the AHB sponsors for a cheap alternative


----------



## philmud (27/12/11)

A question about this fermenter: it holds quite a bit of water (beer) before the water line reaches the tap - I imagine that when I'm bottling, I'll have to tilt the unit forward to bottle the last dozen bottles - presumably this will stir up any sediment on the bottom of the fermenter. Is there any way to avoid this? Just a very gentle tilt?


----------



## asis (28/12/11)

Phil Mud said:


> A question about this fermenter: it holds quite a bit of water (beer) before the water line reaches the tap - I imagine that when I'm bottling, I'll have to tilt the unit forward to bottle the last dozen bottles - presumably this will stir up any sediment on the bottom of the fermenter. Is there any way to avoid this? Just a very gentle tilt?



Yep just tilt gently. If you have someone to help you bottling you will be able to see when the sediment is being disturbed, it'll settle out in the bottles anyway if you do disturb a bit. :icon_cheers:


----------

